# 1943 Indian Scout Motorcycle



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

I am not normally big on old cycles, but this recently showed up at our museum. It was ridden in, in perfect order. Nice restoration of a 1943 Indian Scout. The truck behind it in the lower photo is a 1940 Dodge Truck. We have a few land vehicles down there, but our focus is WWII aviation. We also have a 43 Willy's jeep.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 23, 2005)

Me like! Me want! 

Me need money and do test first!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

I know, it is in immaculate condition too. I am not normally into cycles that much, but this one is a real gem.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! Sweet!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 23, 2005)

Some despatch bikes also had a leather holster for a S.M.L.E down the front fork.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

I doubt he rode in with a Tommy Gun though. 

Then again, it _is_ California.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

hehe, Don't honk, he's _loaded_!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Mar 24, 2005)

I love the bike Even i always have prefered the Indian to the Harley in the late sixtys i remember meeting a couple who where touring europe on bikes she had a Scout and he had a Chief they must have been loaded too as they had the bikes flown in from the states.


----------

